#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What is the best Programming Language for mobile apps development?

## Ahamed

There is a huge impact on the mobile phone in this technology world. That's why I'm trying to learn mobile app development. I want to know which is the best programming language for Android and IOS development. Could you please give some ideas for me?

----------


## Bhavya

> There is a huge impact on the mobile phone in this technology world. That's why I'm trying to learn mobile app development. I want to know which is the best programming language for Android and IOS development. Could you please give some ideas for me?


Python, PHP and Java are best programming Languages for mobile app development, here you can find some more programming languages for mobile app development.

----------

